# cruise control retro fit



## ricey90 (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi All 
i just wondered if anybody had managed to have cruise control fitted as a retro fit....i am in surrey and would very much like to find somebody who does it near me


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Don't think OEM is possible. Thread


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

I can't imagine how CC wasn't a standard option on this car. As like with most features, should be a matter of putting the stock in, which may or may not involve a different wiring harness and different steering column shroud, and perhaps a different steering column electronic controller, and then programming in the controller(s), because CC is actually implemented/executed in the engine control module, but actually passes through steering column controller, probably vehicle electronic controller, then to instrument cluster and ECM. Then there's the potential of the instrument cluster needing different software or programming to actually display it... And who knows what happens to your warranty after all this...

In short almost never worth it or cost effective to add options later.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Each car only has the wiring for the options ordered so it's going to involve wiring for sure.
Plus all the part you mention, but the killer is you need a code from Audi to activate and even the dealers won't do it.

If cruise is so important, it's a new car time and buy with the options desired from the get go.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

It used to be a very easy retrofit on earlier VAG cars but isn't so straightforward on the MQB chassis cars like the TT. Can't just buy a stalk and code it in any longer.

Newer Mk3s have is standard, think it was added to the spec in 2017


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

Cruise can`t be retro fitted, that being the case wouldn`t you have thought Audi would have fitted cruise as standard, well it appears Audi will fit cruise in their 2018 cars, not as a good will gesture to their loyal customers but I am informed because it`s the cheapest way to implement auto braking.

https://ec.europa.eu/growth/sectors/aut ... /safety_en


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

bobclive22 said:


> Cruise can`t be retro fitted, that being the case wouldn`t you have thought Audi would have fitted cruise as standard, well it appears Audi will fit cruise in their 2018 cars, not as a good will gesture to their loyal customers but I am informed because it`s the cheapest way to implement auto braking.
> 
> https://ec.europa.eu/growth/sectors/aut ... /safety_en


I have it on my 2018 TTS, but it is totally wasted on me. Tbh, no idea if it was a standard feature or whether it was part of the one of the 'packs' I specced. The configurator would confirm. I do very little m-way driving so have no need for CC. Had adaptive CC in my previous Golf R and never used that either. Probably annoying for those of you who would love to have it but the only solution would appear to be to swap for a MY18.

I think you are probably correct with your last point. I can see from a safety note in the owner's manual that there is definately a connection between CC and autobraking.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

The cruise control system on the Mk3 (and maybe before) is capable of light brake application when going down a hill and if the vehicle speed climbs too high. Very nice feature that I rarely need, but nice anyway. So yes definitely a link.


----------

